# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Предприятие 8. ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования

## totparen

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ (включая текущие версии)**
"ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования"
"ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования 2 КОРП"
*

----------

gikk (15.07.2020), hruptor (26.03.2020), kostik22 (20.08.2020), martin1333 (14.10.2020), oldmud (29.12.2016), papche (20.04.2015), Svetlana_K (08.10.2020), viewpad7.45 (24.03.2021)

----------


## aspirator

Позвольте представить:
http://rapidshare.com/files/28345958..._____.rar.html

----------


## linataly

Выложите, плиз заново, очень нужна эта конфа

----------


## xkspy

Мне тоже нужна данная информация, тут на предприятии решаем перейти на эту программу. Перезалейте файл. И кто что скажет на счет данной программы?

----------


## dezeg

*aspirator*, Плиз залейте еще раз хочю перейти на ету конф.

----------


## alkasatka

Блин, тоже готов скачать, ибо сижу на работе и голову ломаю как все это сдвинуть сместа!

----------


## dacik

*totparen*, доброе время суток
поделитесь плиз конфой

----------


## Roma-san

Присоединяюсь к просьбам, очень хотелось бы посмотреть эту конфигурацию живьем.

----------


## andrey_sag

Присоединяюсь к просьбам, очень хотелось бы посмотреть эту конфигурацию живьем.
мне тоже

_Добавлено через 45 минут 44 секунды_
*aspirator*, Хочу сильно :)

----------


## Remont_Exp

Посмотреть конфигурацию "живьем" можно оформив заявку на сайте 1С. Для этого надо проследовать по ссылке http://v8.1c.ru/solutions/demonet.jsp?prod_id=79 и заполнить необходимые данные!

Ознакомительная версия предоставляется посредством подключения к удаленному рабочему столу на определенное время, оговариваемое после получения заявки консультантом.

Также с информацией о программе можно ознакомиться на официальном сайте компании-разработчика по адресу http://remontexpert.ru/

----------


## popro

Добрый день.

Поделитесь пожалуйста документацией по ТОИР 1 редакции roman.s.popov @ gmail.com

----------


## west2031

Скиньте мне ссылку на west2031@gmail.com

----------


## west2031

> 1С: Электронное обучение ТОиР 2 КОРП - есть. Отсканированная книжка по этой конфигурации - тоже.
> Могу кинуть ссылку на yandex диске. Еще актуально ?


Скиньте мне ссылку на west2031@gmail.com

----------


## ANDRU-48

Скиньте мне ссылку по 1С: Электронное обучение ТОиР 2 КОРП - есть. Отсканированная книжка по этой конфигурации - тоже, пожалуйста, на intellekt-1c@mail.ru

----------


## gikk

> 1С: Электронное обучение ТОиР 2 КОРП - есть. Отсканированная книжка по этой конфигурации - тоже.
> Могу кинуть ссылку на yandex диске. Еще актуально ?


доброго времени суток. Если еще есть возможность, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на gikk (собака) ya.ru
или в личку на форуме. Спасибо.

----------


## Eugeluck

> Кажись, разобрался...надо запустить универсальную обработку загрузки-выгрузки (появляется в папке шаблонов после установки конфигурации 1С: Конвертация данных), затем на вкладке загрузка указать файл обучения в .xml ... ща попробую...


Поделитесь материалами, а то автор не пока отвечает. Спасибо. vingerteu@1cbs.ru

----------


## AlexP80

> Поделитесь материалами, а то автор не пока отвечает. Спасибо. vingerteu@1cbs.ru


Присоединяюсь с просьбой по обучалке. Заранее спасибо. diver5@bk.ru

----------


## Full

Добрый день! Можете обучающими материалами поделиться? beat60@inbox.ru

----------


## Balabolkafoto

Добрый день! Можете обучающими материалами поделиться?makarovaleksaleks@yandex.ru

----------


## eric44447

Добрый день. Добрые люди, киньте пожалуйста обучающий материал. Спасибо заранее. irek4444@rambler.ru

----------


## mikx

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обучающими материалами

----------


## mikx

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обучающими материалами


Почта ildap@protonmail.com

----------


## sanny_

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обучающими материалами по ТОиР 1 и 2й конф. почта vertkis@gmail.com
Спасибо :)

----------


## sanny_

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обучающими материалами по ТОиР 1 и 2й конф. почта vertkis@gmail.com
Спасибо :)

----------


## martin1333

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обучающими материалами по ТОиР  почта marat.agl@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## martin1333

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обучающими материалами по ТОиР  почта marat.agl@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## SteilMagnus

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обучающими материалами по ТОиР. Почта serroh@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## jetmix

Здравствуйте, пришлите пожалуйста обучающие материалы по ТОиР 2. Почта matrix_sp5@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## NikEfim

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: efim_89@bk.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## NikEfim

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: efim_89@bk.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## xrebetnuba

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: bluesnotlose@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю

----------


## pilgrim11

Если не сложно мануалы на ataras.m@gmail.com. Спасибо

----------


## hi99

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: hi99@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## pilgrim11

Киньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С-Конструктор курсов

----------


## xrebetnuba

кто-нибудь поделитесь пожалуйста методикой внедрения, очень хотелось бы ознакомиться

----------


## ikalichkin

> Киньте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С-Конструктор курсов


*CConstr_3.0.10.70_setup.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## astaaa

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: astahoff1987@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## astaaa

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: astahoff1987@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## denis_stan

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: denis_stan@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## astaaa

Добрый день.
Бывает отученная ТОиР?:) Может старая версия?

----------


## Mahon83

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: Mahon83@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Mahon83

Здраствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на обучающие материалы 1С ТОиР 2. Почта: Mahon83@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## halfmoon

поделитесь , пожалуйста , ссылкой на omichka@gmail.com

----------


## Mahon83

Залил на яндекс диск ТОиР 2.0. и курс, мб кому пригодится

----------

alexander_x86 (04.07.2022), GrAn59 (08.06.2021), Kubik_ (10.10.2022), lisnik (20.09.2021), Relict (01.11.2021), root7 (01.04.2021), tomskmi3 (01.04.2021), Маруся18 (14.04.2021)

----------


## tomskmi3

> Залил на яндекс диск ТОиР 2.0. и курс, мб кому пригодится


День Добрый Электронное обучение ТОИР 2 КОРП.xml чем открыть?

----------


## tomskmi3

> Залил на яндекс диск ТОиР 2.0. и курс, мб кому пригодится


День Добрый Электронное обучение ТОИР 2 КОРП.xml чем открыть?

----------


## Mahon83

> День Добрый Электронное обучение ТОИР 2 КОРП.xml чем открыть?


Там же на диске лежит конфигурация 1С:Электронное обучение. Конструктор курсов (CConstr_3.0.10.70_setup.zip), вот ей

----------

alexander_x86 (04.07.2022), tomskmi3 (01.04.2021)

----------


## tomskmi3

При запуски конфигурации пишет ошибка лицензирования (28DD) Ключ защиты не обнаружен. Как лицензию поставить?

----------


## Mahon83

Всем привет, у кого-нибудь есть защищенная обработка из конфигурации ТОиР 2.0.??защита.png

----------


## fartigo

Добрый день, коллеги.
Купили "ДЕСНОЛ: ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования" но нет методики внедрения. Если есть у кого- скиньте пожалуйста на fartigo@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------

Antony_D (30.09.2021), vmrdnepr (31.08.2021)

----------


## Antony_D

> Залил на яндекс диск ТОиР 2.0. и курс, мб кому пригодится


Спасибо, дружище!

----------


## Relict

Может кто выложит последние обновления для Тоир 1.3 и 2.0?

----------


## NECRT

Всем привет два вопроса. 
1. Как в конструкторе курсов смотреть видео ТОИР? Просит adobe flash player но adobe его не поддерживает. 
2. Может у кого есть база dt с данными, глянуть как пример заполнения справочников документов и т.д. Если кто поделиться скиньте пожалуйста на niprofan@list.ru
Всем спасибо !

----------


## Valik888

> Там же на диске лежит конфигурация 1С:Электронное обучение. Конструктор курсов (CConstr_3.0.10.70_setup.zip), вот ей


Электронные ресурсы - обмен - кнопка "Импорт". Нужно указать файл xml.

----------

alexander_x86 (04.07.2022)

----------


## mitskevich-vl

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной версией ТОИР (вылеченная конф.) если у кого есть *mitskevich-vl @ bk.ru*
Может кто приобретал программный продукт ТОИР и может скинуть *базу dt с данными*? 
Или у кого есть защищенная обработка из конфигурации? "торо_ЗащитаУправлениеРемо  нтами83"

----------


## Valik888

Я бы тоже не отказался от защищенной обработки. Дампы ничего не дают... (((

----------


## infouniver

Как обойти лицензию? Очень нужна......

----------


## infouniver

> *Конфигурация "ДЕСНОЛ: ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования", релиз 1.3.123.2 от 18.07.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ДЕСНОЛ: ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования 2 КОРП", релиз 2.0.25.1 от 01.08.2019*
> 
> ...


Как же пользоваться, если требует лицензии?

----------


## ivan_85

> Добрый день, коллеги.
> Купили "ДЕСНОЛ: ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования" но нет методики внедрения. Если есть у кого- скиньте пожалуйста на fartigo@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарю.


Вам не удалось методику внедрения найти? не могли бы поделиться yanovich85@yandex.ru? был бы благодарен

----------


## ivan_85

Добрый день!
Не удалось найти методику внедрения? не могли бы поделиться yanovich85@yandex.ru?
буду очень благодарен!

----------


## ivan_85

имеется ввиду методику внедрения 1С ТОиР. Есть лицензия от Деснола, но порядок дальнейших действий отсутствует.

----------


## shmax

Очень нужен дистрибутив ТОИР 1.3.157.1 или апдейт на него, очень . shirokov@ecookna.ru

----------

